# 2014 SEA Boat Raffle- 2200 Pure Bay



## SEA-San Antonio

2014 Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay w/ Evinrude 175 E-tec, Boat will be loaded with a Custom T-Top, Lowrance HDS- 9, Lowrance Sonic Hub, Minnkota I- Pilot 36 Volt 112 LB thrust Trolling Motor, Power Pole Blade 8, Minnkota 3 Bank Charger. Boat winner will be drawn March 27th at the SEA San Antonio Fundraiser Banquet @ Alzafar Shrine on loop 1604. Banquet Starts @ 5:30. If you Want to buy a ticket call or text Marcus 210-287-9492 ...you don't have to be present to win


----------



## Humble Fisherman

Can I walk up to the Banquet that night and purchase a ticket to get into the banquet and can I also purchase a ticket for the raffle that same night.

or - must all be prepaid?

I am interested in going to the banquet.


----------



## SEA-San Antonio

Humble Fisherman said:


> Can I walk up to the Banquet that night and purchase a ticket to get into the banquet and can I also purchase a ticket for the raffle that same night.
> 
> or - must all be prepaid?
> 
> I am interested in going to the banquet.


Yes you can walk up and purchase both a banquet ticket and a raffle ticket


----------



## Humble Fisherman

Thanks,

I'll see you guys there.


----------



## flat185

How much are the tickets and how many will be sold total?


----------



## SEA-San Antonio

Cabela said:


> How much are the tickets and how many will be sold total?


1000 tickets and $ 100 each


----------



## SEA-San Antonio

only 16 days left to get your tickets


----------



## SEA-San Antonio

Only 14 days left to get your tickets for the 2014 Blue wave 2200 Pure Bay....tickets are selling fast only a couple hundred left call 210-287-9492 to buy one today


----------



## SEA-San Antonio

13 days and counting this boat is fully rigged and sells new for 55k


----------



## LIVIN

Any pics?


----------



## SEA-San Antonio

LIVIN said:


> Any pics?


will Have pics of boat fully rigged this week sometime


----------



## ReelWork

Folks - spent a few hours putting some G-Spot touches and folks, this is a really nice Pure Bay! The rigging is very nice, the T-Top looks awesome and G-spot is putting in the electronics (HDS-9 with sonic hub feeding 4 Rockford M282's (8 inch coaxial) powered by a Rockford 400 watt, 4 channel amp. 

Here's a sneak peak... If you haven't purchased tickets and are considering, this is a helluva prize!


----------



## ReelWork

One more...


----------



## SEA-San Antonio

ReelWork said:


> One more...


Looking good


----------



## cgd

Looks great. How did they sound?


----------



## ReelWork

Haven't heard the system because it's still not ready. The T-Top has beautiful, flowing lines yet solid as a rock (the canvas is white and going to be installed last). 

I know this may sound cliche, but the more I look at it, the nicer it is.


----------



## ReelWork

Another


----------



## ReelWork

Sonic hub and amp mounted on custom panel. This is perhaps the nicest Pure Bay I've ever seen (or worked on) when looking at the entire package.


----------



## ReelWork

Uno mas


----------



## 2400tman

Looking good Chris!! 
It looks like Blue Wave has improved their wiring rigging. Very nice!

Is that a fresh water holding tank for wash down under amp?


----------



## SEA-San Antonio

only six days left to get your tickets.....Thursday March 27th is the Drawing.


----------



## ReelWork

the boat has been delivered - looks and sounds great!! GET YOUR TICKETS NOW BEFORE TOO LATE!!!

I hear a 175 Evinrude is going in the back tomorrow along with the T-Top fabric to finish out the package... 

Pictures do not do this boat justice either - the wrap is almost photo quality in person.


----------



## SEA-San Antonio

only two days left to get a ticket call 210-287-9492


----------



## DirtyD12

Well who won?


----------

